# Back to the Vaseline...



## Ronin74 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just found this bit on Yahoo!'s MMA page.



> *Penn camp files complaint against St. Pierre*
> 
> By Tom Hamlin/MMAWeekly.com 8 hours, 23 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 11, 2009)

This is sad and pathetic. Even if there is any legitimacy to Penn's position, the simple fact is he got destroyed by a more skilled, better prepared, better conditioned fighter. Anyone who saw that fight knows it.

Too bad Penn can't accept it.


-Rob


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> This is sad and pathetic. Even if there is any legitimacy to Penn's position, the simple fact is he got destroyed by a more skilled, better prepared, better conditioned fighter. Anyone who saw that fight knows it.
> 
> Too bad Penn can't accept it.
> 
> ...


 I always viewed Penn as something of an egotistical punk......this just goes to reinforce it.  I did thoroughly enjoy watching him get dismantled and man-handled by St.Pierre.


----------



## Carol (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd wager that he's even slipped from egotistical punk down to egotistical crybaby


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd wager that he's even slipped from egotistical punk down to egotistical crybaby


 No kidding......even if you think this was going on, it doesn't explain the complete dominance of St. Pierre.......best to have just taken it like a man, than add what looks like a temper tantrum on to the loss.

'Oh yeah, well.......there was VASOLINE, that's why he won.....VASOLINE!'


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> This is sad and pathetic. Even if there is any legitimacy to Penn's position, the simple fact is he got destroyed by a more skilled, better prepared, better conditioned fighter. Anyone who saw that fight knows it.
> 
> Too bad Penn can't accept it.
> 
> ...


 Exactly.....he got completely destroyed.  It was never close.  If it was a close fight the entire fight, and all that separated a win from a loss was a couple of really close submission attempts that St. Pierre slipped, he MIGHT have a point (but even then it would still seem like whining)......but it's really pathetic to anyone who watched the fight.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 13, 2009)

this is NOT what i expected from viewing the thread title...

jf


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this is NOT what i expected from viewing the thread title...
> 
> jf


Sorry about that one Jarrod... lol.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 13, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Exactly.....he got completely destroyed. It was never close. If it was a close fight the entire fight, and all that separated a win from a loss was a couple of really close submission attempts that St. Pierre slipped, he MIGHT have a point (but even then it would still seem like whining)......but it's really pathetic to anyone who watched the fight.


I'd have to agree on that one. Even IF the vaseline played a factor, Penn was destroyed by a better conditioned GSP.

Interestingly enough, there's nothing mentioned (so far) about a rematch. One would thnk that if this was a serious issue, Penn would ask for a rematch before the upcoming fight between GSP and Alves.

In regards to Carol's crybaby comment, it reminds me of the TUF season where Penn was a coach, and he made fun of his fighter who was crying after losing a fight.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this is NOT what i expected from viewing the thread title...
> 
> jf


 ...........pfffffffft :uhyeah:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I'd have to agree on that one. Even IF the vaseline played a factor, Penn was destroyed by a better conditioned GSP.
> 
> Interestingly enough, there's nothing mentioned (so far) about a rematch. One would thnk that if this was a serious issue, Penn would ask for a rematch before the upcoming fight between GSP and Alves.
> 
> In regards to Carol's crybaby comment, it reminds me of the TUF season where Penn was a coach, and he made fun of his fighter who was crying after losing a fight.



I believe that GSP has made a statement that if Penn wants another rematch, he can have it.......though both he and Penn have upcoming title defenses to take care of first.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this is NOT what i expected from viewing the thread title...
> 
> jf



Um, well, seeing as I used to think MMA was an abbreviation of Man on Man Action, I'm glad this isn't what I was expecting. (jk on both counts).

Seriously though, the whole Vaseline thing did make St Pierre look really bad. His corner definitely knew better. I've heard arguments from the other end who believe that the Vaseline actually may have affected the fight outcome so I can see why Penn would be so p-offed. Oh well, whatever the outcome, it's was a bad day for UFC.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Um, well, seeing as I used to think MMA was an abbreviation of Man on Man Action, I'm glad this isn't what I was expecting. (jk on both counts).
> 
> Seriously though, the whole Vaseline thing did make St Pierre look really bad. His corner definitely knew better. I've heard arguments from the other end who believe that the Vaseline actually may have affected the fight outcome so I can see why Penn would be so p-offed. Oh well, whatever the outcome, it's was a bad day for UFC.


 It looks bad, but it certainly didn't effect the outcome of that thoroughly one-sided fight.


----------



## searcher (Mar 13, 2009)

If everyone thought GSP destroyed Penn in the last one, wait until the next time they meet.   I have a feeling GSP is going to make it so lopsided that Penn won't have anything to do except lay in a hospital bed.  

Penn should have kept his mouth shut.    It is going to be bad for him now.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 13, 2009)

GSP actually offered to wear a rashguard or gi in a rematch.  I have a feeling that Penn would get seriously hurt if they fight again.  I know I'd be seriously pissed if someone claimed I cheated after a completely lopsided fight.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 13, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> GSP actually offered to wear a rashguard or gi in a rematch. I have a feeling that Penn would get seriously hurt if they fight again. I know I'd be seriously pissed if someone claimed I cheated after a completely lopsided fight.


 
He was seriously pissed...I saw an interview, that I of course can't find, where he was saying that this whole time, he hasn't trash talked Penn at all, and then the guy accuses him of cheating.

It would be different if Penn had actually fought back against him during the fight.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 14, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> It looks bad, but it certainly didn't effect the outcome of that thoroughly one-sided fight.



That's probably true. St Pierre won both encounters and he'll more than likely win a third. But the fact that it happened and has been widely talked about made St Pierre's camp look bad. I've clinched against an opponent who was excessively "slippery" (not gonna say it was Vaseline) and that made things more difficult for me. Also, I've been told that keeping a guy in your guard is also made more difficult if they have a slippery torso. 

Personally I havent' had the chance to watch that match (I have to hire things from a dvd and they're always very late).  Most people who have though, believe Penn got owned. Then there's this classic gem: *Penn and his representative also allege that St. Pierre ingested a substance that would cause his body to become highly and unnaturally slippery during the bout. *Makes Penn look like a wuss, considering the trash talking persona he portrays.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> That's probably true. St Pierre won both encounters and he'll more than likely win a third. But the fact that it happened and has been widely talked about made St Pierre's camp look bad. I've clinched against an opponent who was excessively "slippery" (not gonna say it was Vaseline) and that made things more difficult for me. Also, I've been told that keeping a guy in your guard is also made more difficult if they have a slippery torso.
> 
> Personally I havent' had the chance to watch that match (I have to hire things from a dvd and they're always very late).  Most people who have though, believe Penn got owned. Then there's this classic gem: *Penn and his representative also allege that St. Pierre ingested a substance that would cause his body to become highly and unnaturally slippery during the bout. *Makes Penn look like a wuss, considering the trash talking persona he portrays.



Yeah, that 'ingested a substance that would cause his body to become highly and unnaturally slippery during the bout' bit was CLASSIC!!! :lfao:


Seriously, is anyone familiar with any such 'substance' that one could ingest that would make you 'unnaturally' slippery?


----------



## jarrod (Mar 14, 2009)

well, by wednesday morning i'll probably be sweating irish cream.  but i don't have gsp's six-pack either.

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 14, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> GSP actually offered to wear a rashguard or gi in a rematch.  I have a feeling that Penn would get seriously hurt if they fight again.  I know I'd be seriously pissed if someone claimed I cheated after a completely lopsided fight.



No kidding!  Penn should have just taken the loss like a man.  He'll take a real beating next time, gi or no gi.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> well, by wednesday morning i'll probably be sweating irish cream.  but i don't have gsp's six-pack either.
> 
> jf


 Green beer, corn beef and cabbage will give one an unfair advantage in wrestling......but I don't think it'll make one 'unnaturally' slippery........just unnaturally flatulent!


----------



## jarrod (Mar 14, 2009)

we like to call those "invisible chokes"

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> we like to call those "invisible chokes"
> 
> jf


 Indeed! 

I've escaped more than one hold that way!  We just call it 'Using the force'.



> 'The force is STRONG with this one...<cough, cough, GAG, COUGH!>


----------



## searcher (Mar 14, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Seriously, is anyone familiar with any such 'substance' that one could ingest that would make you 'unnaturally' slippery?


 


Yes I am, McDonald's Quarter Pounder with fries.:boing2:


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> this is NOT what i expected from viewing the thread title...
> 
> jf


 
Dammit you got there before me!! disappointing ain't it!

Yes there are substances that you can take that will make you slippery,a lot of slimming 'aids' make you sweat excessively, I can't think of the name of it but I have known a couple of fighters use some stuff that made them more than slippery, it was disgusting but it's very obvious so you'd notice at the weigh in never mind the fight.


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> we like to call those "invisible chokes"
> 
> jf



 I've just been sat here giggling like a schoolgirl reading this thread.

Where is Penn now? *I'M* going to give him a kicking based on that performance!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> I've just been sat here giggling like a schoolgirl reading this thread.
> 
> Where is Penn now? *I'M* going to give him a kicking based on that performance!



Probably back in Hawaii beating up tourists in bars with his buddies.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 16, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Probably back in Hawaii beating up tourists in bars with his buddies.



Well, the tourists who haven't applied any sun-screen. Seeing as how that'd make them slippery and all.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Well, the tourists who haven't applied any sun-screen. Seeing as how that'd make them slippery and all.


 :lfao:


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Well, the tourists who haven't applied any sun-screen. Seeing as how that'd make them slippery and all.


So that must mean he's filing complaints on those tourists.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 17, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> So that must mean he's filing complaints on those tourists.



Yup, he's complaining to the Hawaiian Department of Tourism. Those tourists with their slimy sun screen and eating oil filled food, like coconuts. They're obviously doing it just to tick him off.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> They're obviously doing it just to tick him off.


Or win the UFC Lightweight title.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 18, 2009)

ok, I didn't think it was possible.... but I just lost even more respect for Penn.  He brought his mother to the NSAC hearing and she read a statement to the commission.  Seriously.... he had his mother complain about this.  How pathetic do you have to be as a man, much less a professional fighter to have your mommy come and complain about things after a completely one sided beating?

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14292/pen...ierre-team-to-fullest-extent-of-authority.mma http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=8406&zoneid=13


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> ok, I didn't think it was possible.... but I just lost even more respect for Penn.  He brought his mother to the NSAC hearing and she read a statement to the commission.  Seriously.... he had his mother complain about this.  How pathetic do you have to be as a man, much less a professional fighter to have your mommy come and complain about things after a completely one sided beating?
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/14292/pen...ierre-team-to-fullest-extent-of-authority.mma



UFC 102: Battle of the Moms!

Seriously though, this has to be hurting the future of his career in MMA, should have made his statement and complaint after the fight, then let it go.  Commission would have taken over and made their decision, all he is doing now is pissing everyone off.  Fans, promoters, other fighters...


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 18, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> ok, I didn't think it was possible.... but I just lost even more respect for Penn.  He brought his mother to the NSAC hearing and she read a statement to the commission.  Seriously.... he had his mother complain about this.  How pathetic do you have to be as a man, much less a professional fighter to have your mommy come and complain about things after a completely one sided beating?
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/14292/pen...ierre-team-to-fullest-extent-of-authority.mma



His mother's statement read as follows: "I think my son is cool." 

I'm a big Simpsons fan and for some reason I have this image of Penn as Millhouse who walks around saying; "My mum says I'm cool."


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow... he brought in his mom. I really don't know how that can help his status as an adult male, much less as a UFC titleholder. I want to make some kind of smart-*** joke about it, but this is pretty much a huge step into thing we might pool as "pathetic".

If the goal was to bring in an MMA promoter to support his complaint, couldn't he have gone with someone who wasn't his relative?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 20, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> ok, I didn't think it was possible.... but I just lost even more respect for Penn.  He brought his mother to the NSAC hearing and she read a statement to the commission.  Seriously.... he had his mother complain about this.  How pathetic do you have to be as a man, much less a professional fighter to have your mommy come and complain about things after a completely one sided beating?
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/14292/pen...ierre-team-to-fullest-extent-of-authority.mma



Okay, BJ Penn is now OFFICIALLY ordered to turn in his MAN CARD!


----------



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

as the kid who used to have his mom pick him up from school in order to avoid bullies, i approve penn's actions.

jf


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 20, 2009)

He may as well have ran out of the octagon after the fight screaming, "I'm telling!!!"


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, his mom...I don't really know what to say to that...I mean, really, his mom...geez


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 22, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> He may as well have ran out of the octagon after the fight screaming, "I'm telling!!!"



 Lol. I'm quite surprised he didn't!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll fight his mum!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'll fight his mum!


Hell, Irene, you could fight BJ!  ... Just leave the vaseline at home. :lfao: (ya'll can take that however you want.)


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Interestingly enough, the "B" in his name stands for "Baby".


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 22, 2009)

The best part is that he didn't know about the vaseline until after the fight.  In his complaint, he whined that they didn't tell his corner about the vaseline when the athletic commission was wiping GSP down.  Clearly he was so slippery that Penn didn't even know..... wait.... that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Skpotamus said:


> The best part is that he didn't know about the vaseline until after the fight. In his complaint, he whined that they didn't tell his corner about the vaseline when the athletic commission was wiping GSP down. Clearly he was so slippery that Penn didn't even know..... wait.... that makes no sense at all.


LOL... It's just another thing to tack onto this circus coming out of this fight.

I thought the fight itself was great, but in leading up to it, we had BJ's portrayal- no matter how fair/unfair- of him lounging and trash-talking more than he was training.

Then there's the irony of the hospital visit. In their first fight, the generally accepted story is that GSP suffered a serious cut (I think) that required immediate attention. Through that, BJ earned bragging rights to say he sent GSP to the hospital, despite his loss. Then on the primetime show, he rants and raves about making this a fight "to the death" in a figurative sense. The irony here is that BJ was now sent to the hospital for something a little more serious than a cut.

Now we have the NSAC hearing, and who should show up to lend a helping hand? Mommy!

Depending on how serious it gets, I wouldn't be surprised if he walks away from the title, like he did with the welterweight title.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if this thread shouldn't get moved to the horror stories section....


----------



## searcher (Mar 23, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this thread shouldn't get moved to the horror stories section....


 

It will be moved there after GSP gets ahold of Penn the next time.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 23, 2009)

searcher said:


> It will be moved there after GSP gets ahold of Penn the next time.


 
Indeed.


----------

